# Psi 0.11

## Zwierzak

Od wczoraj jest dostępne Psi 0.11. Ciekawe kiedy pojawia się ebuildy, aby można było go zainstalować.

----------

## mistix

Oo bardzo fajnie czekałem na stabilną wersje psi 0.11  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

no i kwestia, czy bedzie znow wersja z gentoo-extras. jak bedzie jakikolwiek ebuild to w wolnym czasie przetestuje.

----------

## manwe_

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131528

----------

## Lord_Raven

u mnie sie nie kompiluje :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Od wielu wielu tygodni mam psi 0.11 z SVN:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils subversion

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://svn.psi-im.org/psi/trunk"

DESCRIPTION="Psi - svn source"

HOMEPAGE="http://psi-im.org"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64 x86 amd64"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/qt-4.2"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/qt-4.2"

src_compile() {

./configure --qtdir=/usr --prefix=/usr --disable-aspell || die "econf failed"

emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

emake INSTALL_ROOT="${D}" install || die "emake install failed"

for i in roster system emoticons; do

newdoc ${S}/iconsets/${i}/README README.${i}

done;

newdoc certs/README README.certs

dodoc ChangeLog README TODO

}

```

----------

## ukl

Jak wygląda sprawa jeśli chodzi o funkcjonalność wersji 0.11 względem 0.10 gentoo extras?

----------

## Zwierzak

Duzo zabawek znika, ale nie predko niektora zostana przeprotowane z powodu zmiany glownej biblioteki. Mam nadzieje ze nastapi to jak najszybciej. A teraz juz sie bawie wersja 0.11, jest fajna.

EDIT:

Chce sie komus pobawic w portowanie tych paru latek z Psi-Cherry: http://forum.jabberpl.org/index.php?showtopic=6660&st=0&#entry41669

 Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Taeril

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> u mnie sie nie kompiluje :/

 mi wywalało się na etapie linkowania mając jakieś problemy z QCA - może dlatego czekają na bug odnośnie QCA... Jak zmieniłem w ebuildzie

```
local myconf="--disable-growl --disable-bundled-qca"
```

na

```
local myconf="--disable-growl"
```

to poszło ale korzystając z wbudowanego. Przez to bez sensu było przedtem instalować wszystkie zależności ale trudno  :Smile:  Podobnie ten ebuild svn nie ma --disable-bundled-qca i zapewne dlatego działał.

Brakuje mi chyba tylko możliwości wysłania statusu do danego kontaktu i ikonki "i" dodawanej przy kontaktach z opisem. A przynajmniej przez jakieś 48h tylko to rzuciło mi się w oczy  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Usuncie QCA 1.0, ono bylo uzywane tylko przez Psi, wiec sie nie przyda.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Potwierdzam. Uprzednie usunięcie qca-1 rozwiązało problem. Dzieki za wskazówke

----------

